# LG Monitor White Screen



## yincloud (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a LG Flatron E2340T with a white Screen.
When I turn it on it flashes once and then shows white screen, sometimes monitor does work, but thats random - sometimes when I turn it on, sometimes when its on for a while.
My PC detects that monitor when I plug it.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

fixing an LCD screen is not an exact science. Check for leaky or bloated caps or obvious stuff overheating. You could try a new Decon board or main board but there is no guarantee. Obviously the back light works

I have the W2340V


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 13, 2013)

Post your system specs. Could be a GPU problem. Try the monitor on another computer.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Post your system specs. Could be a GPU problem. Try the monitor on another computer.


Its not a PC related problem, since the monitor worked from time to time and when I unplug DVI  cable its still displays white picture, monitor doesnt show that its disconnected.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought LG LCD's were warranted for 3 years ?.. Unless it is passed that time just thought i say..

And still should try the LCD on another system.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 14, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I thought LG LCD's were warranted for 3 years ?.. Unless it is passed that time just thought i say..
> 
> And still should try the LCD on another system.



I have tried monitor on different systems before and result is the same.


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2013)

Then it's time to open it up and see if you can find some damage. As Jetser said: "Check for leaky or bloated caps or obvious stuff overheating."


----------



## yincloud (Feb 15, 2013)

Frick said:


> Then it's time to open it up and see if you can find some damage. As Jetser said: "Check for leaky or bloated caps or obvious stuff overheating."



I would do that but this monitor doesnt have any screws...


----------



## SaiZo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, I have the same brand, but different model (E2250T). If I recall correctly, you have to pry open the sides. Just be careful, because without the proper tools, it's easy to "slip" and damage the components on the inside. 

*Do not ever use metal objects, such as a screwdriver when trying to pry it open - it can damage the entire screen if it slips!*

My stand is different also, so I can't verify if your screen shall be opened up the same way (I have a front bezel on the screen that needs to be removed first).

If you search the net (Google?), I think you might even find your own service manual, but be careful, many crap links can be found leading to a 'dead end'.

Also, how is the inverter for the screen? I had to get a new one, since the first one was broken - I bought mine second hand however.


I'll try and see if I can find my Service Manual again, but I think your screen opens up the same way as mine..


----------



## RCoon (Feb 15, 2013)

The last time this happened at work, a white screen was caused by a member of staff putting a van der graaf generator next to the pc and monitor. Then again, i assume you dont have one of those lying around?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2013)

O it comes apart. Take a screwdriver and put tape over the end and try to work your way around the bezel. Thats if your dont see any plugs where screws may be


----------



## yincloud (Feb 15, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> Hi, I have the same brand, but different model (E2250T). If I recall correctly, you have to pry open the sides. Just be careful, because without the proper tools, it's easy to "slip" and damage the components on the inside.
> 
> *Do not ever use metal objects, such as a screwdriver when trying to pry it open - it can damage the entire screen if it slips!*
> 
> ...



What can I even use to pry open my monitor other than a screw driver? 



RCoon said:


> The last time this happened at work, a white screen was caused by a member of staff putting a van der graaf generator next to the pc and monitor. Then again, i assume you dont have one of those lying around?



No, I don't. The first time I got a white screen was after it was turned off for about ~8 hours, It started to work again by pressing down the side of the monitor.

EDIT: Soo just now after pressing down random spots again on my monitor it started to work again, but im sure its temporary since I got the monitor working like this few times already.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 15, 2013)

Open the monitor up after unplugging the power cord, you can use your fingernails if there not naweded off. 
 after you have opened it clean any dust out of it, re seat all ribbon cables. if you  can see the inverter board and PSU check the caps.carefully for leakage. you may need to use a manifying glass to examine the top and bottum of the caps. After re seating all connectors, with out closing it up, plug it in see if its working now. Make sure NOT to touch the boards inside the monitor while it has power.
 if it works close it up. if not you will need to replace something inside of it, or dump  it on Flee Bay and get a new one........
 goOd luck!!!


----------



## McSteel (Feb 15, 2013)

White screen = TFT matrix in off (default) position + pure backlight on full blast. This can only mean one thing, since your PC detects (via plug n play) your monitor: your flat/ribbon cable, going from the MCU board to the panel has come out of the connector. Once you properly re-seat it, your monitor should spring back to life. There is a minor chance that something else is wrong in addition to this, but try reconnecting the ribbon cable first, then if it doesn't help, post pictures of the inverter/power board and the MCU board, so that we may help further.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 17, 2013)

^+1 Above. Also, open the monitor chassis with a credit card like thing. That won't cause any damage.


----------



## SaiZo (Feb 18, 2013)

yincloud said:


> What can I even use to pry open my monitor other than a screw driver?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a plectrum actually.. But as an other member said, even a credit card or similar might work. Mine was not glued, had a double adhesive tape. However, when you start to get some sides up, perhaps you could use, as said by another forum member, a screwdriver with tape covering the edge.

Just be careful.


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

I have seen the same issue in a few laptops and it was the LCD panel had failed. But check all the capacitors and connections first. If that doesnt work you must be able to get a cheap replacement panel off of ebay once you get the model number of the panel.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 23, 2013)

Real quality, looks like someone has opened it before it was bought from the store...


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 23, 2013)

yincloud said:


> Real quality, looks like someone has opened it before it was bought from the store...http://i.imgur.com/tMwfo7Y.jpg



Black tape! I see. Check the connections.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 23, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Black tape! I see. Check the connections.



The ones I can see are connected.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 23, 2013)

Just to double check, open all the connectors, clean the PCB with Iso-propyl alcohol and reconnect all cables.


----------



## yincloud (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like the the white thin cable was disconnected, I couldn't notice it at first cause it was covered by that duck tape and I was hesitant to remove the tape.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 24, 2013)

All the best then.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

check the circuitry connected to the LCD matrix. something is wrong there. might be loose connections since you say that its working once or twice.

black tape doesnt necessarily mean someone had opened it before, many companies use tape and glue nowadays to keep assembling costs down and assembling time down.

those tapes are specially coated with carbon/something to form a sort of seal from electric fields. so its a good idea to keep the tapes and reuse them again.


----------



## jmulla (Sep 13, 2014)

McSteel said:


> White screen = TFT matrix in off (default) position + pure backlight on full blast. This can only mean one thing, since your PC detects (via plug n play) your monitor: your flat/ribbon cable, going from the MCU board to the panel has come out of the connector. Once you properly re-seat it, your monitor should spring back to life. There is a minor chance that something else is wrong in addition to this, but try reconnecting the ribbon cable first, then if it doesn't help, post pictures of the inverter/power board and the MCU board, so that we may help further.



Hi McSteel:
I have an LG L226WTQ that has gone into perpetual white screen mode. I have read different opinions about whether the "capacitor replacement fix" will repair the white screen problem or whether that only fixes dead monitors that don't turn on at all. I believe the failed caps result in the power module failing. Wouldn't that mean that the back light would also not come on? So, would the cap fix help with the white screen problem if the back light is working well, but there just isn't any video signal coming to the monitor. Help?!?!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Black Panther (Sep 14, 2014)

If you read the first page carefully you'll notice that the OP solved his problem 7 months ago.
Hence it's useless replying now and it's appreciated if old threads aren't resurrected this way.


----------

